# The Havanese Smell



## Beamer

Just curious.. I know havanese dogs are not sapposed to smell like a DOG.. but wondering what everyones havs smell like?

Do any of your smell like that DOG smell?

Beamer always smells good.. even when he is dirty?? its the weirdest thing.. In the morning when he wakes up he smells even better.. And he is so cute with his bed head hair all over the place.. I need to take a picture of him waking up in the morning.. or a video.. its to cute:brushteeth:


----------



## Missy

Oh Ryan, you've got it bad!!!!!! my dogs do get a little doggy if they have been out playing hard. The feet and the mouths are the only places that really smell--unless of course they have been rolling in rabbit droppings.


----------



## irnfit

Usual dog feet smell and puppy breath. The only time they have a doggy smell is when they roll around in something, or are playing in the mulch. Yuck!


----------



## Sunnygirl

Nico can definitely smell like dog. Especially when he's wet.


----------



## Laurief

Mine have NEVER had that "wet dog smell" that is associated with most wet dogs. They do smell different when they get wet, but not bad. They usually smell pretty good - unless of course like Michele said - they roll around in a "prize" that they find outside!uke:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Yep, they only 'smell' when they roll in "something". Like Laurie said they do smell different when wet but its not bad at all. They do get stinky feet at times. I hate it when you pet someones dog & your hand stink from them! Thats why i love these dogs. No matter how dirty they are(well....) they dont stink!


----------



## David

Sally has no smell at all...unless she has had a bath and then she has a faint smell of shampoo. I have never noticed a doggy smell, even when she is wet.

David


----------



## casperkeep

Jillee usually does not smell except when she has decided to roll in something.....I think just to say "look what I can do mommy"!!!!! Right now she smells really good although she just had a bathe the other day!!!!


----------



## Missy

someone said -and I can't remember who- that dogs feet smell like fritos! and it's true-- go smell them!


----------



## SMARTY

Smarty always smells good. if Idon't wash her face it may have a little smell from whatever she has eaten, but i have never noticed a bad smell. She has never had gas or bad breath, except when I gave her those Bully Sticks, never againuke:


----------



## Luvahav

*Smells soooooo good*

Rolex has been visiting my daughter while I was recuperating from some surgery, so he was away for 3 weeks and I missed him so much that I think he smells wonderful, no matter if he has been in the wet grass or rolling in that awful stuff outside he always seems to find. Just glad to have "the Stinker " back.


----------



## Jane

Actually, I was reading on another hav board awhile back that people thought Hav feet smell like corn chips. I checked out Lincoln's front feet....and yep, corn chips!!! I love it!


----------



## Missy

Yes corn chips, fritos, same thing... I think I may have read that in the book "a pack of two" very touching read if you haven't read it.


----------



## Poornima

Benji always smells good. It is so nice to have a furbaby who doesn't leave doggy odor on everything! My sister-in-law has a very cute and sweet Westie who has strong dog odor and it clings to clothes, hands etc. 

BTW Jane, Scout's picture by your signature is very cute.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Sissygirl

Sissy always smells great. She really doesn't ever have any doggy smells.

Some friends have a Scotty dog - now he can stink.....LOL

Marie


----------



## Amy R.

Biscuit only smells doggy when he comes home from the dogsitter's, where he sleeps with a Rotti/ Shep mix and a Bichon. It's the Rottie/Shep who smells so feral, like a coyote, ugh, and I always take Biscuit to the groomer's the VERY NEXT DAY. I loathe that smell. Otherwise, when he plays really hard, there's a bit of salty little boy smell, like a car full of little kids!


----------



## Thumper

Yes! Gucci loves to roll and play with a Brittney Spaniel that spends alot of time outside, and I can definately smell "Molly" on Gucci when they finish playing. Ugh! But that's really the only time.

Kara


----------



## Paige

My guys don't get the doggy smell either, and they play and roughhouse all day.


----------



## Missy

speak of the devil--- the boys just rolled in some delicacy this afternoon- couldn't see snything where they were rolling -- but they smelled like the manuer I use when I garden--- out
came the waterless bath, a toweling, a brushing, and then another wipe down with a nice smelling bath wipe. So now they smell like havanese again.


----------



## Atomickittyn

Yoyo has a smell that I call a "puppy smell", which is the lovely smell after the puppy has come in from the sunshine. He smells like laundry that has been hanging out in the sun! That's my puppy smell.


----------



## SHOWDOWN

MINE ONLY SMELL'S WHEN HE GET'S WET


----------



## Leslie

Missy said:


> someone said -and I can't remember who- that dogs feet smell like fritos! and it's true-- go smell them!


 Missy- We had an old dog that smelled like Fritos whenever he was dirty, not just his feet. My kids began calling him "The Frito Bandito" (from an old TV commercial.) ound:


----------



## new2havanese

This is very interesting. I have never owned a havanese and have had our little girl for less than a week now and she smells horrible- she has since we picked her up from the breeder. I gave her a quick rinse the day after she arrived and a pretty substantial bath a few days ago. I use the Isle of Dogs shampoo- which smells great, but she doesn't. I am so glad to hear these aren't stinky dogs- my husband is definitely worried! Any advice on getting her back to the good Havanese smell? I don't want to overbathe, but the smell is very bad.


----------



## marjrc

I have never had more than a very slight 'doggy' smell on either Ricky or Sammy and that was only if I'd waited a long while before bathing them. It is one of the many reasons we chose to get a Havanese. 

New2, I don't know why your puppy would smell so badly! When anyone complains of bad smell, I always ask about the food that dog eats. Like us, they can have bad breath and/or body odor depending on their digestive systems and how well everything gets absorbed. What do you feed her? How is her stool?

I remember having to give Ricky many, quick baths as a 9-week old puppy and for a couple of months as he inevitably smelled of pee quite often. He'd piddle, then step in it so that was fun! :frusty: :suspicious:


----------



## karlabythec

Missy said:


> someone said -and I can't remember who- that dogs feet smell like fritos! and it's true-- go smell them!


I think Gracie's smell like popcorn...hey, but fritos are from corn...

LOL...the only smelly parts on Gracie are her popcorn feet (ha ha) and her bad breath...her breath is awful right now with all of these teeth falling out. uke:


----------



## karlabythec

new2havanese said:


> This is very interesting. I have never owned a havanese and have had our little girl for less than a week now and she smells horrible- she has since we picked her up from the breeder. I gave her a quick rinse the day after she arrived and a pretty substantial bath a few days ago. I use the Isle of Dogs shampoo- which smells great, but she doesn't. I am so glad to hear these aren't stinky dogs- my husband is definitely worried! Any advice on getting her back to the good Havanese smell? I don't want to overbathe, but the smell is very bad.


Do her ears smell? I wonder if it is an ear infection...Kodak's mom was saying that he smelled awful and it was his one ear and she could smell it when he was laying next to her. Is it a urine smell? You may need to trim the hair around the area she pees...I had to do that with Gracie...


----------



## new2havanese

Ruby is eating Eukanuba Puppy Small Breed food (because that is what the breeder had her on). I have read many reviews on this and I know it gets a very poor rating, but I was trying to make the transition as smooth as possible for her. I thought it might be her food and we have another dog (4 year old male sheltie) so she has snuck some of his Natural Balance, but could not digest it (threw it up). Her ears do not smell and she does not seem irritated at all when I touch them. I will trim her a little to prevent urine from clinging! I would be happy to change her food if anyone has a suggestion- just don't want to upset her. I know finding the right food is a HUGE issue- I spent hours on the forum before she arrived and am still confused as to what is best! Thought I might try Oxyfresh water additive as well???


----------



## Poornima

New 2 Hav, sometimes puppies might smell for some time. Lizzie came from the same wonderful breeder as Benji but initially she had a doggie smell. It wasn't too unpleasant or unbearable, just doggie smell. Benji never had any smell and so it was very disconcerting for me that my younger furball was a bit stinky. As she matured and was spayed at 7 months, the doggie smell was completely gone. Benji and Lizzie's paws smell like popcorn. 

I hope that Ruby's smell is just a temporary thing.


----------



## Tritia

Cooper has always smelled. The days I think it's horrible, I visit Sophie the bassett hound (my dad's dog) and Cooper smells like a bed of roses


----------



## Jane

Tritia said:


> Cooper has always smelled. The days I think it's horrible, I visit Sophie the bassett hound (my dad's dog) and Cooper smells like a bed of roses


ound: I know! Our friend's cocker spaniel starts to smell just a few days after he gets a bath. I love the Hav smell - even when it is at its doggiest!!!


----------



## Sheri

Hmmm, that would really bother me, as that was a main reason for buying a Havanese, (the lack of doggy smell.)

I may be paranoid, but, what about checking with the vet? Maybe she has something going on in her mouth, or plugged anal glands...?

I am extremely sensitive to smell, and Tucker hasn't smelled, other than the frito feet when he was younger or very dirty now, and if he finds something to roll in.


----------



## Tritia

Jane said:


> ound: I know! Our friend's cocker spaniel starts to smell just a few days after he gets a bath. I love the Hav smell - even when it is at its doggiest!!!


Daisy is a cocker/bichon mix and I can sleep with my face right up to her and not smell a THING. Bodie, he's not so bad for whatever he is. But, that Cooper..phew!


----------



## Mizell26

Tritia said:


> Daisy is a cocker/bichon mix and I can sleep with my face right up to her and not smell a THING. Bodie, he's not so bad for whatever he is. But, that Cooper..phew!


I have always thought Daisy was a cutie...glad to know what she is now. I have always wondered. LOL! She is really a cute pup.


----------



## havaluv

Ok...now I'm going to have to go smell Ollie's feet! Hubby is going to think I'm a nut!

Oliver smells like MAPLE SYRUP AND BROWN SUGAR! 

I'm not kidding. I eat instant oatmeal in the morning and Ollie gets to lick the bowl. Even after I wash his face, it still smells like that. Even if I don't eat it for a week, his face still smells like maple! That little beard of his must be super absorbant or something because it's really hard to get that smell out. Not that I really want to, it's nice when he comes to give me a kiss and he smells so yummy.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*My walker marker*

Okay, imagine going on a dog walk. Your female dog makes one pee...and off she goes. Your male stops every fifty feet to pee on something, even if he just lifts his leg and nothing comes out.

Imagine the difference of their smell when they get home. The female dog smells sweet with just the smell of the ground on her feet.

But here is the good news...we just went on our New Year's Day morning walk and I found a dollar on the sidewalk!


----------



## danak

Olie was built so that after he pees his first step forward is in the pee. Other than that just a good smell. 

Dana


----------



## irnfit

Mine have frito feet too, but so, did my other dogs, so it's not just Havs. As for being smelly dogs, Kodi and Shelby just smell like dirt and they really need a bath. They don't have that dog smell my other dogs had.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*shall we all start the new year with hav a bath?*

Sounds like an idea to me! Bring in the new year right...smelling like the neem shampoo which has no soap in it and makes them smell wonderful...

For Riki it will last an hour, Daisy a couple of days. Riki must roll in something as soon as possible. A guy has to do what he has to do...isn't it bad enough he has his hair tied in a ponytail above his head! LOL


----------



## karlabythec

My GSD's do smell, especially Maggie...and my daughters yorkie almost always smells bad...yuck!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*worst doggy smell ever that I know of...*

My sister's hound dog rolled in deer carcass...something I don't care to remember.

And my other sister had two Irish Setters and they had a creek near their summer cottage. The dogs would run in that creek and then lay all over the cottage...everything and everyone smelled yucky!

My uncle had hunting beagles that he kept outside in a large pen...one of the reasons I work with rescue. Horrendous smells, I never liked him after seeing this.

Riki is also a pee stepper! Daisy is so dainty, she makes sure not one bit of it touches her!


----------



## mugsy & me

i'm out of the loop on this on, my sense of smell died years ago...too many cigars i think.

but speaking of pee ... my 2 instantly go to smell where the other just pee'd and sometimes they get there before the other finishes ... and then they get pee'd on their head.
gotta love 'em!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*oh Joe!*

Riki does that to Daisy too! He wants to mark so he "protects" her but does Kaylie pee where Mugsy did?


----------



## mugsy & me

she does!

she also lifts her leg to pee! and mugsy will go either way, with a lifted leg or a squat.


----------



## moxie

People always say that Moxie smells good. I don't notice any smell except for the smell of my perfume that he picks up because I can't keep my hands off him.
He started the new year with a head bath. I learned today that he doesn't fit in my California sink for a full bath anymore so we had to go with just a face fluff!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*new2havanese*

there are lots of havanese owners in Orange county...my friend Havananny could take a smell if you live near Buena Park. She also babysits havanese.

i'm in Redondo Beach. Many forum members in Orange county too.


----------



## Eva

Todd's feet DO smell like corn chips...wow, I learned some thing new for the New Year..lol :biggrin1:
No doggie smell here except for the corn chip feet. 
Todd's gone as long as 3 weeks without a bath and he still doesn't smell like a dog. I love it!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I love that Pepper doesn't smell, even when he's wet! All our other dogs can stink us out of the room on rainy days, but Pepper's hair stays almost odorless. If he's rolled on by one of the big dogs he might pick up a bit of smell, but mostly he's refreshingly odor-free.

I wonder if it's because he has hair and not fur. I would love to know if Poodles, PWD's and the other hair-bearing dogs tend to be stink-free.

As for their feet, ALL of our dogs, big and small, have feet that smell like popcorn or corn chips.


----------



## Tritia

Ok, I've seen where my dogs walk. There's no way I'm gonna stick those feet up to my face intentionally. I'll just trust y'all on the corn chip thing


----------



## marjrc

Oh Tritia, you're funny! LOL My kids have always said that Sammy smells like Fruit Loops and that both Havs sometimes smell like corn chips, so I guess we aren't alone!

Food might be the culprit, new2havs, but you could check at www.dogfoodanalysis.com and do a bit of research there to come up with possible options. It's very hard to recommend stuff when, in the end, it's you and your little one that have to live with the changes. Have confidence, get some samples from stores if you can, and try new things out after you've done a bit of homework. Really. It's not that scary!


----------



## imamurph

After having had three Australian Shepherds, Hav's smell HEAVENLY, Frito feet and all!ound:


----------



## ivyagogo

Gryff has no particular smell - just really what I've recently washed him with. However, he does have a certain scent at the top of his snout between his eyes. It's not bad, it's not good, it's just Gryff and I love to kiss him there.

Gryff's feet smell like Fritos too. So did my old cat Tony's.


----------



## Jane

ivyagogo said:


> However, he does have a certain scent at the top of his snout between his eyes. It's not bad, it's not good, it's just Gryff and I love to kiss him there.


That is one of my favorite Lincoln-kissing spots as well! :kiss:


----------



## Salsa's Mom

No doggy odor on Salsa. When I pet her I don't feel like I have to wash my hands immediately like I do after petting most other dogs. 

She did have some bad breath when she was teething and one time she ate some very soft poop at the park. She got it all over her beard and moustache. uke: Needless to say, she had a major bath and teeth brushing session. I wouldn't let her kiss me for about a week after that.


----------



## iluvhavs

Just read through this and I have to admit, my dogs feet do smell like Fritos. I find myself with my nose buried in they heads everytime I pick them up. Can't get enough of that hav head smell! I've never noticed wet dog odor at all, even when they're wet. And I do love to smell those feet. :der:


----------



## Judy A

I don't notice much of an odor on either one, but Izzy does have a smellier face...haven't tried the foot smelling dare yet....not sure I want to! My granddog, Zoey, STINKS of perfume from my daughter who must hug her all the time! I don't wear perfume or mine would probably smell that way too!!


----------



## whitBmom

Other than Fritos feet, no smell here. Eddy says the even when he hasn't been bathed in a while that he smells like a stuffed teddy bear.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Interesting thread. Dexter smells like his dog food for a little while after eating. I know what a bad doggy smell is.....Dexter smell is neutral (not good or bad). I haven't smelled the feet yet. 

Dexter will have a little doggy smell when a bath is needed soon. He is still a very young puppy, but no strong dog/puppy smell.


----------



## Kathy

All of mine never stink like a dog, they usually smell good. Now their mouth is another story!!!!


----------



## earfax

Mollie and Bailey always smell good except as mentioned earlier when they roll in a prize!


----------



## earfax

Mollie and Bailey always smell good except as mentioned earlier when they roll in a prize!


----------



## Jane

Kathy said:


> All of mine never stink like a dog, they usually smell good. Now their mouth is another story!!!!


Kathy, any thoughts on why some Havs have pretty odorless breath and why others have "death breath"? I am wondering if it has to do with their digestive systems, etc. and if there is anything that really can be done about it.

Lincoln's breath has always been pretty good, and with Oxyfresh oral pet hygiene solution that I add to their water, his breath is near odorless.

Scout's breath is like something died in there! With the Oxyfresh, it is tolerable, but pretty stinky compared to Lincoln's....:suspicious:


----------



## Kathy

Jane said:


> Kathy, any thoughts on why some Havs have pretty odorless breath and why others have "death breath"? I am wondering if it has to do with their digestive systems, etc. and if there is anything that really can be done about it.
> 
> Lincoln's breath has always been pretty good, and with Oxyfresh oral pet hygiene solution that I add to their water, his breath is near odorless.
> 
> Scout's breath is like something died in there! With the Oxyfresh, it is tolerable, but pretty stinky compared to Lincoln's....:suspicious:


Jane,
I don't know but that is a good question that I would love to have an answer for. I have a couple that get tarter so bad and the other's don't. A vet told me it was because they eat kibble, which may be true. Sarah (my daughter) is now feeding her two dogs nothing but raw and doesn't have any tarter on the dogs teeth and they have no odor. With your two though, I assume you feed the same food to both. Does one chew on raw bones and the other doesn't? I have started to try once again to REMEMBER (not my strongest suit always) to spray the dogs mouths before they go to bed with Petzlife to see if that will help. I have never been good at brushing their teeth on a regular basis either, another area I could improve on.


----------



## Jane

Hi Kathy,

They get different kibbles, but otherwise, the same chewies, etc. And I brush both of their teeth religiously. They both have about the same level of tartar buildup. Same water. The breath difference was there from the start - I am thinking there must be something different physiologically. I'd love to know what I can do to improve Scout's breath, since he is the BIG LICKER and KISSER! You have to be careful when you yawn otherwise you'll get a tongue down your throat! He's my loverboy!


----------



## Kathy

Jane said:


> Hi Kathy,
> 
> They get different kibbles, but otherwise, the same chewies, etc. And I brush both of their teeth religiously. They both have about the same level of tartar buildup. Same water. The breath difference was there from the start - I am thinking there must be something different physiologically. I'd love to know what I can do to improve Scout's breath, since he is the BIG LICKER and KISSER! You have to be careful when you yawn otherwise you'll get a tongue down your throat! He's my loverboy!


I would guess it is the different kibble mixed with their own "make up" like you said. Hmmm, we should do a study!!


----------



## whitBmom

Such an interesting thread this has become! I did forget to mention how bad Oreo's breath can be - how could I forget. I have always had him on Fromm's, which he would always reluctantly eat and at times would go on "hunger strike". Coincidentally, for Oreo, it would cause him to have "death breath". I am thinking of switching him to another formula, but in the meantime I have been feeding him Cesar's and his breath, you can no longer smell 5 feet away. I can actually have him close. So it will be interesting to see what it will be like when I switch him over to something that is really better for him, than Cesar's.


----------



## Britney

*havanese smell*

I never have my havanese with that doggy smell either. She always smell good and you never would know there was a dog living in the house she always smells so good.


----------



## Jane

Kathy said:


> I would guess it is the different kibble mixed with their own "make up" like you said. Hmmm, we should do a study!!


Must be mostly their own "make up". For awhile, both my boys were eating the same kibble. Scout's breath has been pretty bad, regardless of the kibbles he's been on. I still love him and accept his kisses, I just instinctively hold my breath :biggrin1:


----------



## CaseysMom

I love the way Casey smells. I bury my face right into her neck and enjoy the faint scent of shampoo/conditioner mixed with her own scent. She does, however, have pretty bad breath most of the time, and DH thinks her paws smell like corn chips! ;-)


----------



## earthnut

Poornima said:


> New 2 Hav, sometimes puppies might smell for some time. Lizzie came from the same wonderful breeder as Benji but initially she had a doggie smell. It wasn't too unpleasant or unbearable, just doggie smell. Benji never had any smell and so it was very disconcerting for me that my younger furball was a bit stinky. As she matured and was spayed at 7 months, the doggie smell was completely gone. Benji and Lizzie's paws smell like popcorn.
> 
> I hope that Ruby's smell is just a temporary thing.


This is good news. Domino smells when he gets at all dirty, though it doesn't come off on my hands. This with the propensity to carry detritis around in his coat make this dog the most washed I've ever owned. It's a blessing he's small and tolerant.

His breath smelled good until recently, and I've noticed some of his baby teeth haven't fallen out. One of his canines is double! Perhaps the vet will take them out when he gets neutered.


----------



## JeanMarie

Interesting thread!
I wondered what it was about Riley's smell that I liked and it is indeed corn chips! I always loved Fritos growing up.

(He also smells of Flossies, which I don't mind at all)


----------



## marjrc

It's guaranteed that the condition of the teeth, what the dog eats and how he/she digests will have an effect on the breath. It is true that kibble can actually cause tartar buildup. It can be compared to eating cookies, granola bars and cereal, which tends to stick to teeth unless brushed or scraped off. 

Ideally, raw meaty bones is the best toothbrush there is. I'm sure Sarah loves that her dogs have such pleasant breath and white teeth due to a raw diet. It really works!


----------

